# [Ruby on Rails] uninitialized constant



## ZeroEnna (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bastle hier gerade an einer kleinen Applikation und komm einfach nicht weiter.
Ich habe eine Klasse die in einem Modul hockt:


```
module Modul1::Modul2::Modul3
    class MeineKlasse

    end
end
```
In der Klasse veruche ich eine Instanz von der Klasse PDF::Writer zu erzeugen. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass Rails erwartet, dass die Klasse PDF::Writer unter Modul1::Modul2::Modul3:DF::Writer zu finden ist. Wie kann ich es hinbekommen das es die Klasse nicht im aktuellen Namensraum/Modul such?

Gruss
ZeroEnna


----------

